# refrigerator smoker



## chrisc73 (Nov 2, 2006)

I understand how to make convert a refrigerator into a smoker. My question is do you have to strip out all of the plastic inside of the unit or does it all just get laft inside?? Anybody that can help me or point me in the correct direction would be helpful. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Chris, If you possibly can, you are better off with an old metal fridge, the newer ones have so much plastic in them, you wonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t have anything left to work with. However, yeah, you need to lose the plastic, unless you are partial to that flavorâ€¦LOL. You also need to deal with the wall insulation too (in most cases thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s plastic too). Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sure these other guys will attest to these problems. If this is your first smoker, why donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t you just pick up an ECB (El cheapo Brinkmann)for $50 bucks and save yourself the trouble?

What ever you do, hang around and see what some other guys think!


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 3, 2006)

yo dude,
i think most refridge converts use some type 
of electric hot  plate for heat source.

im looking for a metal school locker as we speak.
or maybe 2 drawer filing cabinet.

this is for kicks and grins.
as soon as i get one working--
i will give to in-laws who are starting to ask for my food.

lowes has ecbE water smoker for$65    thats my call sign for electric unit.
at homers depot there is char-broil H2o electric for $75.


----------



## dr good (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Chris. Have been using an old 'fridge' for over a year and have excellent results. Yes mate you MUST remove every bit of plastic and all the stick on insulation from the metal cabinet.Removing the door makes it easier. Once you get a run on with the stick on stuff it comes off quite easy. If I can assist any other way please let me know.

I have only seen a couple of commercial smokers here in Australia, one is useless, has oven size to suit a pizza, and the other weighs 400kgs and costs an enormous amount of money , even in AU $.

The advantage with the fridge is that I can smoke long pieces, like a whole ham or even a full fore quarter. I just drop the shelves and let them hang. You can have shelves or hangong rods anywhere, just smash another couple of holes in the walls and push through a rod.

Heat source, gas burner, only small one that holds a caste iron frypan for the wood.


----------



## dr good (Nov 5, 2006)

finished ribs


----------



## cheech (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice work Dr. Good 
What do you use for your heat source?


----------



## veener88 (Nov 13, 2006)

Are those Beef ribs? Also do you have any other pics of this setup?


----------



## dr good (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry you blokes, have just this afternoon returned from 4000 km round trip to bury my mum. No they are pork loin for bacon. We trimmed off the spares for the open grill.

Heat source as mentioned is only a little gas burner with a cast iron pan holding beech chips and small limbs, about 6 inches long and perhaps 3 or 4 inched thick, of mulberry, about 4 at a time. Pretty simple in this part of the jungle, we are. The combination is very good. Perhaps only if you like it though.

Have to kill pigs and chickens friday and saturday, so might get a pic of the full set up.

Cheers blokes.


----------



## chrisc73 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. sorry to hear about your mum. our thoughts will be with you


----------



## monty (Nov 16, 2006)

Peter,

Grieving is to ease the pain for the living while those departed enjoy their reward. My best to you, Friend.

Till whenever


----------



## dr good (Nov 17, 2006)

I keep telling Mrs. Dr what wonderful blokes you all are , and this just proves it for us. Thank you.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2006)

Peter, I too am sorry to hear of your mum's passing. Prayers sent up on behalf of you and yours.

God Bless, my friend!


----------



## dr good (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks mate. We all now have the rest of our lives to get on with.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 17, 2006)

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll take a rack of those and a Carlton if you please! :roll:


----------



## vulcan75001 (Nov 17, 2006)

Peter..

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss...Our thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family...

Richard


----------



## dr good (Nov 19, 2006)

Carl again mate. Are you refering to the Aussie beer Carlton. If so that is the poison they drink in our deep south (like your deep north). Up here the most popular is a Fourex ( XXXX ). I have been know to partake of this but usually imbide in my own brew.I Make all our own beer and spirits for a lot of the commumity. Just a hobby and some of the folks cant really afford good scotch, bourbon rum etc. so it helps them out too.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep, actually I like their big ad, never drank their draught, I prefer our local micro breweries. My favorite is one called Penn Pilsnerâ€¦Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m from Pittsburgh.  :lol:


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Could you possibly take a pic of your burner setup?


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeap ditto on the pictures and also please please share some recipes and how tos on your beer and spirit making


----------



## dr good (Jan 28, 2007)

Here goes again.Hope that this one works for me. As mentioned before, there is nothing special about the burner. Just a cheapo Chinese ring burner, a small one with a similiar cast iron camp frying pan holding beech chips followed by the chunks of mulberry. K.I.S.S. as I was told. I have had the burner run for more that 20 hour and still have gas left in a 10 lb bottle. Smoke control via a couple of slide vents in the roof. It seems to do a good job and as all smokers know we are very popular blokes when it comes to bacon and ham time. I have a slightly bigger burner for higher temps but rarely use it. Everything done has turned out fine to date. I will try the pics again and try again with the home brew info, but it too is no secret or special skill. Few tricks but no reall skills.
Sorry to be late with this, have been travelling south again re estates etc. 
Three trips at 4000 kms each in a month does take up a bit of time. Well here goes again. Just checked. They might go this time. Not real good shot of burner though.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks drgood.


----------

